# DA Backing Plate issues



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Is there a speed limit for small (75-80mm) backing plates for use with a DA. I used mine (Lake Country) for the first time yesterday and it disintegrated after about 10 mins. The metal plate with the screw thread just came completely away from the foam body. Was using it at about speed 4 with light pressure. Never had an issue with the six inch plates, although they are more solid. Are these foam pads delicate or did I just have a duff one?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Probably defective? The lake country style ones (yellow?) are the best to use for DA.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it was LC - it was yellow. Must have been defective.


----------

